# Feederrute und Rolle



## axelfred (4. September 2016)

Hallo,
ich suche wie der Titel schon sagt eine neue Feederrute. 
ich angel monmentan in kleinen karpfenteichen mit bis zu 5ha Größe. Will aber auch für baggerseen in der umgebung gerüstet sein.
Auserdem würde ich auch den Main Befischen wollen, der ist bei uns noch relativ klein und die strömung ist nicht so stark.(kein schifffahrtich 50-60g körbe). 
Die MS Range Econ Feeder H 360 mit passender rolle gefällt mir ganz gut, bin aber noch unentschieden. 

Das wäre auch ca. meine Preisvorstellung


----------



## axelfred (4. September 2016)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*

meine eigentlich frage wäre ob ich die beruhigt kaufen kann oder ob ich für den preis bis 80 euro was besseres bekommen kann.


----------



## Semmelmehl (4. September 2016)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*

ich habe da jetzt verschiedene Ausführungen gesehen ... wieviel Wurfgewicht hat denn dein gewünschtes Modell?

Als HeavyFeeder mit bis zu 150g Wurfgewicht würde ich sagen ist überdimensioniert.
Als Variante mit bis zu 100g ist das völlig Ok ... würde ich auch kaufen.


----------



## feederbrassen (4. September 2016)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*

Hallo ,ich kenne die Rute selber nicht ,wird hier aber sehr oft empfohlen.
Einzig die 3,60m Länge wäre mir persönlich für Fließwasser zu kurz .


----------



## axelfred (4. September 2016)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*

Die MH mit 100g gibt es auch in 390  
allerdings sind nur immer nur 2 spitzen dabei


----------



## Jens76 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*

Moin,

Ich fisch die Shimano Feeder Joy in 360 WG 110gr. Zusammen mit ner Shimano Baitrunner 4000 Frontbremse und Doppelkurbel plus Schnur (0,25 oder 0,28) bist Du da aber bei ca. 120 Europas.

Von kleinem Gründling bis 90cm Stör fang ich damit alles und die Combo macht echt Spass!

JB


----------



## feederbrassen (4. September 2016)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*



axelfred schrieb:


> Die MH mit 100g gibt es auch in 390
> allerdings sind nur immer nur 2 spitzen dabei



Wenn da ne 2 und 3 Oz Spitze dabei ist ,ist alles gut.
Damit kannst du einen sehr großen Bereich abdecken.


----------



## ulli1958m (5. September 2016)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*

Die Econ Feeder in 390 gibt es in 3 Ausführungen

MH hat 120gr Wg .....Spitzen 2 & 2,5 oz 
H hat 140gr WG....... Spitzen 2,5 & 3 oz
UH hat 180gr WG......Spitzen 3 & 3,5 oz

Egal welche Econ man sich zulegt....alle Spitzen können unter einander getauscht werden, da der Einschub immer 2,8mm beträgt

Ich selber habe die UH 420 mit 180gr Wg
und die MH 360 mit 100gr WG
Werde mir bestimmt noch die MH 390 mit 120gr zulegen für weitere Würfe

Mit anderen Worten ich bin mit dem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis gut zufrieden #6
Sicherlich gibt es besser, leistungsfähigere Ruten aber die kosten dann auch gleich das doppelte/dreifache

Dem TS würde ich die MH 390 mit 120gr Wg empfehlen

#h


----------



## axelfred (5. September 2016)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*

ok danke schonmal dann werde ich die mal im laden anschauen, leider ist sie online gerade nicht verfügbar. 
@ulli fischt du zufällig auch die MS pro feeder oder würdet ihr mir zu einer freilaufrolle raten.


----------



## Nachtportier (5. September 2016)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*

Hallo, 

ich möchte nicht extra ein neues Thema aufmachen.

Ich interessiere mich für die *Daiwa Aqaulite light Feeder.*

Hat jemand erfahrung mit dieser Rute? 


Danke und Gruß

Tim


----------



## ulli1958m (5. September 2016)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*



axelfred schrieb:


> ok danke schonmal dann werde ich die mal im laden anschauen, leider ist sie online gerade nicht verfügbar. im netz gibt es die Rute
> @ulli fischt du zufällig auch die MS pro feeder oder würdet ihr mir zu einer freilaufrolle raten.


_*ich *_persönlich würde _*immer*_ eine freilaufrolle nehmen.....habe hiervon 2 rollen

#h


----------



## Semmelmehl (8. September 2016)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*

zum Feedern nehme ich auch auf jeden Fall eine Freilaufrolle.


----------



## Riesenangler (8. September 2016)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*

Freerunner. Ich fische die Shimano Baitrunner 6000 DL. Bin damit hochzufrieden.


----------



## axelfred (8. September 2016)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*

OK hab jetz ne okuma longbow 6000 dazu bestellt mal schauen wie die zusammen aussehen, über die shimano hab ich auch nachgedacht mich aber dann für die etwas billigere okuma entschieden drauf kommt dann noch ne 25 mono. 
werde nochmal berichten wie gut mir die rute gefällt:m


----------



## Taxidermist (8. September 2016)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*

Ich muss jetzt mal nachfragen, warum benutzt ihr beim Feedern eine Freilaufrolle?
Da ich nicht gerade der Feederspezialist bin und diese bisher nur zum Köfi fangen verwendet habe, bin ich immer bestens mit einer normalen Stationärrolle zurecht gekommen.
Zur Bissanzeige dient die Spitze und dann wird angeschlagen, warum brauche ich da einen Freilauf?
Im Gegenteil, habe ich die Schnur häufig im Clip befestigt, oder habe ein Gummi auf der Spule um den Schnurablauf zu stoppen damit die Futterstelle zuverlässig angeworfen wird.

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (8. September 2016)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*

Weil ein Freilauf, oder eine QD, einfach sehr praktisch ist, wenn man zum Füllen und Köderwechsel schnell mal Schnur geben will, ohne die Bremse selber groß zu verdrehen. Ist wie mit einem Polster auf der Kiepe. Ohne geht es, aber mit ist es bequemer.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. September 2016)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*

Danke für die Erklärung Andal!
Und ja, da ist was dran, es ist schon lästig bei jedem Befüllen des Futterkorbs mit dreckigen Fingern am Schnurfangbügel rum zu fingern, damit lasse ich nämlich Schnur ab wenn nötig.
Dannach mit den gleichen Dreckfingern an der Kurbel gedreht.
Überhaupt ist dieses Gematsche mit dem Futter der Hauptgrund warum ich Feedern nicht mag!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. September 2016)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*



> wenn man zum Füllen und Köderwechsel schnell mal Schnur geben will, ohne die Bremse selber groß zu verdrehen.


Ahhhhhhh, endlich ein nachvollziehbar sinnvoller Verwendungszweck für abschaltbare Rücklaufsperren an Nicht-Freilaufrollen 

Da ich aber mit Feedern nix am Hut habe...


----------



## feederbrassen (8. September 2016)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*



Andal schrieb:


> Weil ein Freilauf, oder eine QD, einfach sehr praktisch ist, wenn man zum Füllen und Köderwechsel schnell mal Schnur geben will, ohne die Bremse selber groß zu verdrehen. Ist wie mit einem Polster auf der Kiepe. Ohne geht es, aber mit ist es bequemer.



Zudem bleibt die Schnur immer leicht gespannt und es kann sich nicht eine kleine Schlaufe um den Spitzenring legen, die sich dann erst
bei der nächsten Kurbelumdrehung
durch ein knick knack der selbigen bemerkbar macht. |supergri


----------



## Rotauge (8. September 2016)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*



Andal schrieb:


> Weil ein Freilauf, oder eine QD, einfach sehr praktisch ist, wenn man zum Füllen und Köderwechsel schnell mal Schnur geben will, ohne die Bremse selber groß zu verdrehen. Ist wie mit einem Polster auf der Kiepe. Ohne geht es, aber mit ist es bequemer.



Tja, so ähnlich wie Treppen steigen und Fahrstuhl fahren 

Ich bleibe bei der klassischen Feederrolle. Die Freilaufrolle kommt dann  beim Karpfenangeln zum Einsatz.


----------



## Semmelmehl (9. September 2016)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*

Die beiden Hauptgründe wurde ja bereits genannt:

- Schnur bleibt auf Spannung und verheddert sich nicht an der Spitze
- ich bin flexibel in der Schnurlänge beim betanken des Korbes

In meinem Fall habe ich einigermaßen lange Finger, sodass ich den Freilauf gleich mit der Hand umschalten kann, mit der ich auch die Angel halte.
D.h. ich habe die Linke Hand komplett frei.

Ich drehe also beim Einholen soweit, dass der Köder direkt vor meiner Nase baumelt und ich selbigen begutachten bzw. neubestücken kann.
Dann klicke ich den Freilauf rein und hole den Korb soweit zurück, dass der im Futtereimer liegt und betanke diesen.
Dann klicke ich den Freilauf wieder raus, hebe mit der Angel den Korb aus dem Eimer und kurbel die Geschichte auf Auswurflänge ein.

Bin der Überzeugung, dass es bequemer nicht mehr geht ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. September 2016)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*



Semmelmehl schrieb:


> Die beiden Hauptgründe wurde ja bereits genannt:
> 
> - Schnur bleibt auf Spannung und verheddert sich nicht an der Spitze
> - ich bin flexibel in der Schnurlänge beim betanken des Korbes
> ...



Mit ein wenig Übung geht es aber auch ohne. Generell ist eben die Frage welche Frequenz man beim Feedern hat und wie oft man vom Platz muss dank akuter Blasenschwäche. Ich hab jetzt genau 2x so ein Schlüsselerlebnis gehabt wo ich meinen Hund anleinen wollte, einmal Pinkeln war und die Rute vollkommen Krum war, sprich Karpfenbiss. Beide male Glück oder Pech, weil der Fisch sich befreien konnte oder Druck zu groß war. Kleiner Haken ist da Dankbar.

Das waren jene Momente wo ich mir eine Freilaufrolle gewünscht hätte, ansonsten nicht wirklich. Ist aber Geschmackssache, Nachteile enstehen keinem durch den Freilauf.


----------



## macman (10. September 2016)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mit ein wenig Übung geht es aber auch ohne. Generell ist eben die Frage welche Frequenz man beim Feedern hat und wie oft man vom Platz muss dank akuter Blasenschwäche. Ich hab jetzt genau 2x so ein Schlüsselerlebnis gehabt wo ich meinen Hund anleinen wollte, einmal Pinkeln war und die Rute vollkommen Krum war, sprich Karpfenbiss. Beide male Glück oder Pech, weil der Fisch sich befreien konnte oder Druck zu groß war. Kleiner Haken ist da Dankbar.
> 
> Das waren jene Momente wo ich mir eine Freilaufrolle gewünscht hätte, ansonsten nicht wirklich. Ist aber Geschmackssache, Nachteile enstehen keinem durch den Freilauf.



Da gebe ich dir recht. Ich war mal froh aus der Not  eine dran gemacht zu haben. Töchterchen bei der Landung geholfen und an meiner zog ein Karpfen. Zum Glück aus gewohnheit den Freilauf reingemacht.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. September 2016)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*

Ich möchte mich noch bedanken für die einleuchtenden Begründungen, warum eine Freilaufrolle an der Feederrute doch Sinn machen kann!
Und Entschuldigung an Axelfred, dafür das ich seinen Thread vom eigentllchen Thema abgelenkt habe.
Meine Köfis bekomme ich zwar auch mit der Standard Statio gefangen, wenn ich jedoch in Zukunft häufiger mit der Feeder zu gange bin, werde ich sicher über die Anschaffung einer Freilaufrolle nachdenken.
Ihr habt mich also überzeugt, hätte ich so nicht gedacht, im Gegenteil hab immer gedacht, die spinnen doch!

Jürgen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. September 2016)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*



macman schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir recht. Ich war mal froh aus der Not  eine dran gemacht zu haben. Töchterchen bei der Landung geholfen und an meiner zog ein Karpfen. Zum Glück aus gewohnheit den Freilauf reingemacht.



Ist halt alles eine Frage dessen was man gerade betreibt. Wenn ich "richtig" feeder sitze ich starr 3 Stunden vor der Rute, beobachte die Spitze und habe meine Sachen eigtl. so zu stehen das keine Probleme beim befüllen des Korbes entstehen.

Mittlerweile bin ich auch cool genug die Rute einfach den Moment fürs Pinkeln einfach draußen zu lassen. :g


----------



## Tim1986 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*

Hallo. Da ich mich mehr auf das feedern konzentrieren möchte würde ich mir gerne eine bessere leichte feederrute zulegen. Gewässer ist der Mittellandkanal. Würfelige maximal 60 m. Körbe von 20 g waren immer ideal. Fangen tue ich überwiegend Rotaugen bis 40 cm und kleinere Brassen und karpfen. Ausgesucht habe ich mir die ms range Ultra light feeder 3,55m 40 g wg plus eine ms range pro feeder II 3500 zusammen mit einer 8er oder 10er geflochtenen Schnur . Was haltet ihr von der Kombi. Kann man damit noch gut werden mit 20 g Körben plus Futter? Im Moment Angel ich mit einer dam sumo Medium feeder aber die macht halt nur bei größeren Rotaugen Spaß


----------



## DerBreuberger (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*

Hallo Tim,





Tim1986 schrieb:


> Hallo. Da ich mich mehr auf das feedern konzentrieren möchte würde ich mir gerne eine bessere leichte feederrute zulegen.


 
  Wie viel Feederruten hast Du schon?



Tim1986 schrieb:


> Hallo Ausgesucht habe ich mir die ms range Ultra light feeder 3,55m 40g WG


  Ist das die Ultra Light Feeder 355? Damit machst Du sicher nichts verkehrt. Bei einem 20g Korb + Futter + Geflecht müsstest Du auf 60m vielleicht max. 70m kommen.
  Die Ultra Light Feeder 365 hat max. 50g WG. Da hättest Du 10g Reserve und die kostet 10,-€ weniger.
  Kommt halt darauf an, wie viel Du feederst und in welchen Wurfgewichtsabstufungen Du Dir Feederruten kaufen willst.
  Ich fische eine 40g und 60g Rute und merke die Unterschiede deutlich. Ist halt Geschmacksache.



Tim1986 schrieb:


> Hallo plus eine ms range pro feeder II 3500


Auch da machst Du nichts verkehrt. Ich fische an meiner 60g Rute die ms range pro feeder 4000 und bin zufrieden. Wenn Du häufig weit werfen willst, kann kauf halt ne Nummer größer.



Tim1986 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen mit einer 8er oder 10er geflochtenen Schnur.


Ich fisch meine 40g Rute mit 0,08mm 8braid Daiwa Tournamend in Grün und die 60g Rute in 0,10mm. Einfach Geil. Ich habe aber auch einer Ersatzspule für jede Rolle. Darauf habe ich 0,18mm MS-Range Pro Feeder Line orange. Und wähle vor dem Angeln den Schnurtyp für das Gewässer aus.


----------



## feederbrassen (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*

Hmm,ich kennne die Rute nicht aber 20 gr Korb + Futter dann bist ,je nach Korb #c fast bei 40 g.
Dann eine Rutenlänge von nur 3,55m .

Ich denke die anvisierten *60* m wirst du mit dieser Kombi nicht erreichen.

Kleine Anmerkung zu den Wfg Angaben :
Verlasse dich lieber nicht darauf,in der Praxis verträgt der Stock endweder noch weniger oder vielleicht sogar mehr Wfg.
In dieser Klasse wahrscheinlich eher weniger.

Edit: Google und Michael sagen die Rute ist für Distanzen bis mittlerer Endfernungen ausgelegt.
Sprich 30m ,sicherlich ist mehr drin ,dem  wiedersprechen aber die 3,55m .


----------



## Tim1986 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*

Ja. Für größere Körbe und weiten hab ich noch eine shimano aernos feeder mit 90 g wg. Wollte nur was hochwertigeres und feineres für das feedern am Mittellandkanal da die Fische dort im Schnitt eher um die 30 cm sind. Wollte nur mal horchen ob jemand Erfahrung mit der Rute hat um meine kaufneigubg noch etwas zu festigen. Bei nordfishing77 gibt es so im Moment für unschlagbare runde 130 Euro.


----------



## Tim1986 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*

Suche noch zwei Heavy feeder für die Weser zum feedern und auch auf Aal. Da habe ich die ms range econ feeder uh in 390 cm mit 180 g wg. Hat jemand mit der Rute Erfahrung? Leider sind im Netz zwei verschiedene Transportlängen in den Beschreibungen unterwegs von 135 cm und 146. kann mir jemand die richtige nennen?


----------



## feederbrassen (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*

Na wenn sie denn eher weich abgestimmt ist und für dünnere Schnüre ausgelegt ist ,dann leigst du damit bis auf die
 60 m :m richtig.


----------



## Tim1986 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*

Im Prinzip suche ich eine feine feederrute die auch bei kleineren Fischen im Drill Spaß macht. 60 m waren auch etwas übertrieben. Fische im Kanal bis maximal in die fahrrinne. Das sind an breiten wendestellen denke maximal 50 m. Oder könnt ihr mir noch was anderes empfehlen?


----------



## feederbrassen (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*



Tim1986 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip suche ich eine feine feederrute die auch bei kleineren Fischen im Drill spaß macht


Hmm ,wenn du die möglichkeit hast Preston Ruten zu begrabbeln.
Ich brauchte vor kurzem was kurzes ,aus Platzmangel,was sich mit dünnen Leinen und Montagen fischen lässt aber bei etwas größerem nicht gleich in die Knie geht.
Habe mir dafür ne Preston Competiton Pro gekauft und bin voll zufrieden.
Allerdings sollte man sie in der Hand halten weil sie in der selben Serie in den verschiedenen Längen schon sehr unterschiedlich sind.


----------



## Tim1986 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*

Bin mir einfach noch etwas unschlüssig. Jetzt Habe ich noch die ms range Prime feeder in 390 cm mit 65 g wg gefunden. Etwas Zeit habe ich ja noch. Im Februar wollte ich wieder los


----------



## feederbrassen (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen in ein Ladengeschäft zu fahren um deine Auserwählte auch begrabbeln zu können .
Persönliche Vorlieben etc..
Alles andere gibt am Wasser nur ein langes Gesicht.


----------



## DerBreuberger (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*

Bei all den Herstellern, Modellen, Längen und Wurfgewichte möchte ich noch in Erinnerung rufen, das die Versorgung mit Verbrauchsmaterial (Feederspitzen) sichergestellt sein sollte. Und da macht es aus meiner Sicht wenig Sinn, Ruten von unterschiedlichen Herstellern und damit Schafftdurchmessern zu kaufen. 

Wobei es auch innerhalb eines Herstellers zu vielen Schafftdurchmessern kommen kann. ms range macht da leider kein gutes Vorbild. Zammataro schon eher. Die haben genau zwei Durchmesser (3,6mm und 2,2mm) und das bei allen Ruten(!). Egal wie alt oder neu die Rute ist.

Wie es bei Browning aussieht kann ich nicht sagen. Vielleicht kann da mal ein Kenner was dazu schreiben.

Was ich sagen will: Kauf einfach und konsequent. Bleib möglichst bei so wenigen Herstellern bzw. Schafftdurchmessern.


----------



## Christopher.S (1. März 2017)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*

Hi. Letzter Post is schon was her. Da hier in der Überschrift gefragt wird nach Rolle wollte ich mal die erfahrenen Angler um Rat fragen. Ich kann aktuell eine gebrauchte Balzer Diablo 2 Heavy Feeder Rute abgreifen. Die hat 3,6m und 140g WG. Jetzt schau ich natürlich noch nach einer Freilaufrolle. Wäre da eine 4000er schon zu viel bei Monofil 0,2?
Ich hörte die größeren Rollen hätten einen dickeren Durchmesser in der Spule was sich besser auf Drill und Haltbarkeit auswirken soll.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. März 2017)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*



Christopher.S schrieb:


> Hi. Letzter Post is schon was her. Da hier in der Überschrift gefragt wird nach Rolle wollte ich mal die erfahrenen Angler um Rat fragen. Ich kann aktuell eine gebrauchte Balzer Diablo 2 Heavy Feeder Rute abgreifen. Die hat 3,6m und 140g WG. Jetzt schau ich natürlich noch nach einer Freilaufrolle. Wäre da eine 4000er schon zu viel bei Monofil 0,2?
> Ich hörte die größeren Rollen hätten einen dickeren Durchmesser in der Spule was sich besser auf Drill und Haltbarkeit auswirken soll.



Im Fluss solltest du einen dicken Pott von Rolle als Kontergewicht zur Rute haben damit die Bisse dir deine Rute nicht in den Strom befördern.

Die Länge wäre mir zu kurz, 3,9m besser 4,2m. Allerdings je nach Distanz natürlich.


----------



## Christopher.S (1. März 2017)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*

Guten Abend! Kleines Update von meiner Seite: ich habe heute in meiner Umgebung eine Shimano Baitrunner 6000GTE erstanden. Sie ist wohl schon 13 Jahre alt. Läuft aber super. 60€ das gute Stück.


----------



## Black-Jack (2. März 2017)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Im Fluss solltest du einen dicken Pott von Rolle als Kontergewicht zur Rute haben damit die Bisse dir deine Rute nicht in den Strom befördern.
> 
> Die Länge wäre mir zu kurz, 3,9m besser 4,2m. Allerdings je nach Distanz natürlich.


 Für so was gibt es die Rollen mit dem Baitrunner. |supergri Oder halt die Bremse locker lassen. 

 Bezüglich die Länge,  je nachdem wo man fischt. Als ich nur am Neckar fischte,  war die Rutte mit 3.60m optimal,  manchmal sogar zu groß,  wegen den Bäumen. 

Aktuell am Rhein ist es wiederum zu kurz,  da es  keine Hindernisse,  wo ich fische, gibt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. März 2017)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*



Black-Jack schrieb:


> Für so was gibt es die Rollen mit dem Baitrunner. |supergri Oder halt die Bremse locker lassen.
> 
> Bezüglich die Länge,  je nachdem wo man fischt. Als ich nur am Neckar fischte,  war die Rutte mit 3.60m optimal,  manchmal sogar zu groß,  wegen den Bäumen.
> 
> Aktuell am Rhein ist es wiederum zu kurz,  da es  keine Hindernisse,  wo ich fische, gibt.



Bitte ?

Bremse und Freilauf im Strom offen ? :q Selbst wenn das noch hinhauen sollte, bei heftigen Bissen grüßt die Perücke. :m


----------



## Christopher.S (2. März 2017)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*

Aha. Okay Also Gegengewicht klappt nicht. Die Balzer Diablo 2 Feeder wiegt 298g. Die Shimano Aero Baitrunner 6000gte wiegt 534g. Wenn ich die am Rollenhalter umgreife kippt mir die Spitze ab.

Und für euer Fachchinesisch gerade |kopfkrat fehlt mir noch die Erfahrung.

Aber vielleicht mal noch ein paar Hintergrundinformationen zur Spule: 0.3-270,
0,35-240, 0,4-150, 0,45-110


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. März 2017)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*



Christopher.S schrieb:


> Aha. Okay Also Gegengewicht klappt nicht. Die Balzer Diablo 2 Feeder wiegt 298g. Die Shimano Aero Baitrunner 6000gte wiegt 534g. Wenn ich die am Rollenhalter umgreife kippt mir die Spitze ab.



Verstehe jetzt nicht so ganz die Problematik..wo wird überhaupt gefischt?


----------



## Christopher.S (2. März 2017)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Im Fluss solltest du einen dicken Pott von Rolle als Kontergewicht zur Rute haben damit die Bisse dir deine Rute nicht in den Strom befördern.


Wegen dieser Aussage.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. März 2017)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*

Lass das doch bitte erstmal aussen vor.

Ich weiss was fantastic meint..hilft dir ohne genauere Angaben aber nicht weiter.

WO möchtest du fischen..?


----------



## Christopher.S (2. März 2017)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Lass das doch bitte erstmal aussen vor.
> 
> Ich weiss was fantastic meint..hilft dir ohne genauere Angaben aber nicht weiter.
> 
> WO möchtest du fischen..?


In der Saale am Unterlauf in Halle, vorrangig.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. März 2017)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*

Also wohl eher überschaubare Distanzen,wie schauts da mit den benötigten Korbgewichten aus?


----------



## Christopher.S (2. März 2017)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Also wohl eher überschaubare Distanzen,wie schauts da mit den benötigten Korbgewichten aus?


Ich glaube 60g dürften ausreichen. Die Stellen die mich interessieren sind eher ruhig.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. März 2017)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*

Dann schraub die Shimanski dran und gut ist..passt fürs angedachte.


----------



## Christopher.S (2. März 2017)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*

Okay. War halt nur ne Frage ob das Material ausreichen könnte oder ob ich beim Gebrauchtkauf generell irgend etwas falsch gemacht hab. Scheinbar gibt es nur eine Richtschnur welches Material zu welcher Methode verwendet werden sollte. Vermutlich ist das beim Erwerb von Angelequipment schlimmer als beim Autokauf, bei dem man zwar Werte hat wie PS, Hubraum und Kofferraum Volumen, aber ob es gut ist oder nicht merkt man erst wenn einem der Boden wegrostet oder das Getriebe die Hufe hoch macht. Das zeigt, die Erfahrung machts  Danke

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. März 2017)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Dann schraub die Shimanski dran und gut ist..passt fürs angedachte.



Ich bin halt ein wenig Irritiert, weil eine Heavy Feeder mit 250 Gramm WG eigtl. eher was für Strömung und große Flüsse ist, wenn es aber in ruhigen Bereichen, dann noch die Saale ist, dann macht eine Halb so steife den selben Job besser.

Ich war aber im Gedanken auch beim Rhein oder der Elbe. |rolleyes


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. März 2017)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin halt ein wenig Irritiert, weil eine Heavy Feeder mit 250 Gramm WG eigtl. eher was für Strömung und große Flüsse ist



Hast dich um 110 g vertan/verlesen [emoji6]






Christopher.S schrieb:


> Ich kann aktuell eine gebrauchte Balzer Diablo 2 Heavy Feeder Rute abgreifen. Die hat 3,6m und 140g WG.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. März 2017)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin halt ein wenig Irritiert, weil eine Heavy Feeder mit 250 Gramm WG eigtl. eher was für Strömung und große Flüsse ist



Hast dich um 110 g vertan/verlesen [emoji6]






Christopher.S schrieb:


> Ich kann aktuell eine gebrauchte Balzer Diablo 2 Heavy Feeder Rute abgreifen. Die hat 3,6m und 140g WG.






Christopher.S schrieb:


> Okay. War halt nur ne Frage ob das Material ausreichen könnte oder ob ich beim Gebrauchtkauf generell irgend etwas falsch gemacht hab.



Feilschen vergessen [emoji3] 

Wobei die Preise für gebr.GT/GT-E aber zumeist eh nicht "ohne" sind..Kapitalismus elender [emoji28]


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. März 2017)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Hast dich um 110 g vertan/verlesen [emoji6]



Naja, die Rute trägt mehr Fell als sie braucht. Das sind immer Reflexhandlungen, wie jemand der einen Picker mit 80 Gramm Wurfgewicht sucht für den kleinsten Tümpel oder eben die UL-Feeder für das Angeln in der Fahrrinne.  |supergri


----------



## Rxlxhx (22. März 2017)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle*

Um nicht den xten Thread zum Thema zu starten:

Welche Rolle würdet ihr für eine Feederrute (242g) mit bis zu 80g Wg. (1-2 OZ) empfehlen? Mit "günstigen" Rollen von Brow**ng hatte ich bisher nur Pech,denn entweder passte der Rollenfuß nicht richtig in den Halter,oder die Ersatzspule erinnerte eher an einen Scherzartikel (jede Menge Grat)


----------

